# Someone doesn't want to give up kittens...



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm helping a lady who cares for 5 feral cats all the time and several other cats that wander up spontaneously. She's fairly old and can barely get around. She truly doesn't need anymore. I have a feeling her family is going to put her in a nursing home soon as she's fell twice in the past 2 weeks.

I just recently took 4 kittens off her hands when they quit nursing. They were treated at a vet's office for ringworm and URI for a week and then we found them homes well.

She has 2 more kittens that will be ready to go soon but she doesn't want to give them up. None of her cats are neutered but we're going to try to trap some next week to neuter. I've told her that even with neutering them all, she will continue to get feral cats wandering up.

I'm trying to tell her that she doesn't need anymore cats and that she should let me take the kittens so they can get vet care and we can find them a family that can give them lots of attention.

Any suggestions on convincing her to let me take them?


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

:-/ Thats a toughie... are her kids aware of the cat situation? At the very least you could tell them that if the cats ever need a home (aka they put their mom in a nursing home, but I wouldn't outright say that) that you'll help find them homes?


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't know that they even know about the cats at all.

She has hoarded animals in the past on a large scale (think 200 dogs) several years ago. I am truthfully just trying to monitor and make sure it doesn't get out of hand again.

I want to get the kittens soon before they start acting feral.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, I gave up. She wouldn't give me the kittens and refuses to neuter the other cats now.

I trapped 2 cats and she let them out because "they were crying". They missed their appointment so I'm finished with her. She says she can catch them with her hands but I know she can't. They're very feral. She was supposed to catch them for the past 2 weeks and didn't so I borrowed a Havahart trap and managed to trap 3. I put one in a carrier and the other one got trapped and she released it because she thought it was a male and she doesn't "believe in neutering males". I caught another one and she ended up releasing it and the one in the carrier.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Can you put the traps somewhere she wont see them? I would do it without her permission.....


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

People like her are the most frustrating of all. Hoarders are the worst! You cant reason with them and they always do just what they want and see nothing wrong with the cats in their care. 

I read once women who are hoarders were sexually abused as children. Makes sense to me. So sorry you're going thru this. I would definitely contact the children of this woman.


----------



## Briii (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep I would do it without her permission if possible. She won't know the difference. TNR the kittens when they're adults too..


----------

